# Lowrance Hoo2 7X Triple Shot



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

Ok i recently added this unit to my boat. Everything works great with the exception of the side imaging. The transducer is almost 12 inches long. I watched all the videos on youtube when installing the transducer. I have it mounted on the starboard side of the transom the starboard side of the boat i can see the side imaging pretty good but the port side is not so good. it seem the motor is getting in the way of the singnal being sent out that side. The only way to over come this is to trim the motor up is anyone else having this problem or am I doing something wrong ??? Thanks....


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I run a Humminbird SI transducer on the starboard side of the transom on my 18' aluminum hull. The instructions suggested a jackplate or setbox box to keep the exhaust housing & gearcase from blocking the 'view' of the transducer on the engine side. My engine is bolted directly to the transom & partially obstructs the signal when the engine is down. Trimming up appx 20° will make the condition considerably better, but my R side signal is always a bit better, even with the motor trimmed up. Mike


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

This is timely, I have been looking at the same unit and comparable units in HB. I had not read anything about the possibility of the lower unit blocking side imaging signal. That is not in the information supplied within the brochure. Thanks for the information


----------

